
The Real Victims of Victimhood - snake117
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/27/opinion/sunday/the-real-victims-of-victimhood.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10795457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10795457)

